# Sony Ericcson P910i, K750i on Apple



## Pastor41 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Since SONY has taken the trouble to work with Apple to sync its products with Mac's, I decided against the Nokia Communicator Series.

Anyone with a suggestion which phone would be better? My particular needs from a cell phone are:

a) sms texting (lots of it ...)
b) as a substitute PDA (for phone numbers mainly, so I can keep my PDA in my pocket most of the time)


I sort of have shortlisted to the SEP910i, and K750i, but I have an open mind...

Any comments? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

No idea personnally, but, have ya seen these reviews?

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/sony-ericsson-p910i.htm

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000160050711/

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/sony-ericsson-k750i.htm

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/sony-ericsson-w800i.htm [semi-similar model]

Which ever you decide, please let us know!


----------

